# Surprise Omega Geneve 14k Gold Filled F300



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I said that I would post a few pics in the "introduce yourself" section and so decided to post my most recent (surprise) acquisition.

Whist perusing fleabay during a coffee break the other day, I came across something listed as "Omega Seamaster f300". SMf300's being my favourite f300, my attention was grabbed. Dodgy photos (I mean really dodgy) and iffy description was a bit off putting but there was enough detail to see that the watch was probably a Geneve in some sort of gold finish. What kept my interest was the presence of a box and the associated papers.

The buy-it-now price was south of a couple hundred quid so on a complete impulse clicked the buy it now...and then had a complete panic attack







. Re-read the description and it said the following "Omega Seamaster finished in gold with cal: 1650 movement â€" buy-it-now price reflects second hand fault â€" it takes a few seconds to stop when you pull out the crown". And then another panic attack







. Keeping fingers crossed that the slow stopping second hand was a classic indicator that the movement was f300, I eagerly awaited its arrival.

As the pics show below, what came in the box was a complete NOS (and I mean this watch looks as if it came off the shelf yesterday) 14K gold filled Omega GenÃ¨ve f300.

I think I just used all my lucky stars for the year?

(Oh....and it's not for sale







)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wonderful!

When you say Gold Filled... if the back isnt SS it may well be solid gold... hows the weight of it?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent buy, and who says there are no bargains left on Ebay.

Great to have the complete package!

I picked up a watch in a similar condition on a buy-it-now a couple of weeks ago, again with boxes etc....been in a safe for many years apparantly




































Complete with Omega Sharkskin strap and original buckle...now if only it was SS....

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> ..now if only it was SS....


I say that about most of my watches.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

JonW said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> When you say Gold Filled... if the back isnt SS it may well be solid gold... hows the weight of it?


Jon,

The back is SS with the reference number 198.020. The only reference to gold is the strap which states 14K Gold Filled. Could be the case back have been swapped out at some point (could explain why it's sat around so long)?

The case itself is weighty and the metal really soft. There are small marks in the corner of the case where the strap was originally fitted i.e. spring bars inserted. Looks almost like melted chocolate under a 12x loupe, with no brassing or steel showing underneath. I tested the case in a descrete place with a small screw driver and made a little dent without any effort.

Hey - you never know...the case might just be solid gold. I wonder if there is any way to cross reference the movement number to the case that it was fitted to?

Keith - I'm begining to understand how a simple interest can become a full blown obsession









Mike


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Excellent buy, and who says there are no bargains left on Ebay.
> 
> Great to have the complete package!
> 
> ...


Keith - Meant to say that I've been so tempted to consider the megasonics and MC's. That pic of yours really makes it tempting!

Now I have a little something else to put on my wrist, it will soon be time to relinquish my stranglehold on the speedy and send it to you for service...I'll send you a seperate email

Mike


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Usually if the back is SS then its plated... what else does it have where it says Swiss Made? T or OM or just dashes?


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

JonW said:


> Usually if the back is SS then its plated... what else does it have where it says Swiss Made? T or OM or just dashes?


Good call!

Didn't think to look at the dial. It's just dashes...so plated it is.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Two superb watches you have there guys particularly the f300, I am soooooo jealous


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mystery solved







I like it, but then im a sucker for these. I know Omega did make a few solid gold f300s, but theyre hard to find these days.


----------

